# What is official weight range of "super light" bike? Local ad does not give weight...



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*What is official weight range of "super light" bike? Local ad does not give weight...*

What is official weight range of "super light" bike? Local ad does not give weight...
Kabuki / Bridgestone "super Light for only $200 - 
Bridgestone Kabuki(super light)road bike

-Or should I be wary of a lightweight bike that has the names "Bridge" and "stone?"
View attachment 272960


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

that bike is cheap (but not cheap enough) because its old and basic , I like it because its metallic blue but dislike the "suicide" brake lever extensions , the gear levers on the stem ,the centrepull brakes (shouts 70s to me) and the 5? gears on the freewheel, I can see numerous clamp on frame fittings but I bet the frame is made from thick heavy gas pipe steel anyway


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

is thick heavy gaspipe a lighter frame material than aluminum or carbon fiber?
all of those fittings, and the trat-trap pedals, could be hyper-light titanium alloy.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

I think in this ad, super-light means it can be moved by human power and doesn't require a gas motor. Light would mean a mini cooper or a VW Beetle. 

There is no such thing as a official range for a "super light" bike. And the poster won't be obligated to follow them even if such a thing existed.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

He uses those words in the craig's list ad becuase the name of the bike is Kabuki Superlight.

It's not light by today's standards, even the top end bikes back then were not. Back then if a bike approached 20 lbs, it was considered world class light. A middle of the road bike like this was probably less than 25. Nowadays, 18 pound bikes are sitting in the bike shops for sale as mid-range bikes. 15 pound bikes are very common and not horribly expensive. Weight weenies easily get their bikes down to 13 pounds with some expensive parts and effort.

Do a quick search on Bridgestone Kabuki Superlight and you can find out more and see some examples. Bridgestone was a decent name in bikes back then, and if it really runs nice and is in excellent shape, you wouldn't be an idiot for paying $200, but $100 is more like it I would think.


----------

